# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Videobotschaft von J.J. Abrams zeigt Z-95 oder X-Wing



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Videobotschaft von J.J. Abrams zeigt Z-95 oder X-Wing* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Videobotschaft von J.J. Abrams zeigt Z-95 oder X-Wing


----------



## Exar-K (22. Juli 2014)

Kein Z-95, das ist ein X-Wing.
Wurde auch Gestern schon bestätigt.

Basiert auf einem älteren McQuarrie-Konzept für die alte Trilogie.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juli 2014)

Das ist ein neues X-Wing Modell (4 Laserkanonen, S-Flügel)

der Z95 hat nur 2 Kanonen und keine S-Flügel sondern starre.
Der alte T65 ist es auch nicht, denn der hat 4 Triebwerke, dieser hat nur 2.​


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juli 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das ist ein neues X-Wing Modell                   ​



Ein neues Modell, dass einen Rückschritt zum alten darstellt. (nur 2 statt 4 Triebwerke)
Diese Logik des Star Wars-Universums setzt sich also fort. 

Aber mal ehrlich, irgendwie kann ich da nicht erkennen, dass sich der Flügel in der Mitte teilen lässt.
Das Triebwerk sieht wie aus einem Guss aus.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juli 2014)

dürfte wohl so aussehen wie auf dem McQuarrie Bild hier


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ein neues Modell, dass einen Rückschritt zum alten darstellt. (nur 2 statt 4 Triebwerke)
> Diese Logik des Star Wars-Universums setzt sich also fort.



nicht unbedingt, beim B-52 Bomber überlegt man auch die 4 Doppelgondeln durch 4 normale Triebwerke zu ersetzen
außerdem sieht man hinten auch wieder 4 Triebwerksauslässe, was bei einem Raumschiff eigentlich der interesante Part sein dürfte, ist ja nicht da im Vakuum das man verdichten und beschleunigen kann


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2014)

Das einzige SW-Schiff, das ich mochte, war der A-Wing. Der sah aus wie ein Ferrari im Weltraum  Der Rest sind einfach nur hässliche Pötte^^ Naja ok, der Tie Fighter is auch noch ganz schick.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Im Video sieht man auch, dass dieser X-Wing vier Triebwerke (zumindest vier Düsen) hat, allerdings geteilte "Luft"-Einlässe und die S-Foils funktionieren wohl auch anders (evtl. so, wie auf dem von Lox-TT verlinkten Bild). Aber das Design gefällt mir definitiv, schöner Used-Look, nicht so steril wie die meisten Schiffe aus der Prequel-Trilogie. Ebenfalls schön: Das Ding ist "echt", also kein gerendertes Schiff in einer gerenderten Szene. Ich hoffe, die neuen Filme werden wieder zum Großteil aus echten Kulissen und Requisiten bestehen.

*edit*

Ich merke langsam, dass es mir immer schwerer fällt, mich nicht selbst mit solchen Bildern, Videos und Infotexten zu spoilern. Am liebsten würde ich den Film, wenn er kommt, ganz jungfräulich, ohne irgendwelches Vorwissen sehen, wie es damals bei der alten Trilogie der Fall war. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich das durchhalte.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Naja ok, der Tie Fighter is auch noch ganz schick.


und der TIE Intercepter erst 

es gibt ja (auch wenn nicht mehr Kanon, da nur in einem Videospiel vorgekommen) einen Hybriden aus TIE Fighter/Intercepter und X-Wing:
der TIE Hunter





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXCWdUVv4-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> TIE Intercepter



Von dir als "Experte" hätte ich wenigstens erwartet, dass du den korrekt schreiben kannst.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

ach,mal ehrlich, aber nichts geht über eine klassischen Imperialen Sternenzerstörer 



Spoiler



http://fractalsponge.net/gallery/ISD/52.jpg


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juli 2014)

joa, auch tolle Schiffe, wie auch Vaders Flaggschiff, der Supersternenzerstörer Executor

und wo wir schon bei coolen imperialen Kampfmaschinen sind, zwar kein Schiff, aber ein toller Walker, der AT-AT


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> joa, auch tolle Schiffe, wie auch Vaders Flaggschiff, der Supersternenzerstörer Executor
> 
> und wo wir schon bei coolen imperialen Kampfmaschinen sind, zwar kein Schiff, aber ein toller Walker, der AT-AT



ach mal ehrlich, das Star Wars so gut wurde, lag nicht an der tollen Story vom ersten Teil, sondern von den Bildern und es gibt eigentlich nicht wirklich ein hässliches Raumschiff
ja, der AT-AT ist natürlich auch so ´n Ding "mal die "kleine AT-AT Miniatures streichel"


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2014)

Wäre aber schwachsinnig, wenn in Episode VII die Vorläufer vom X-Wing eine Rolle spielen sollten. 

Bin da ja eh mal gespannt. Schon bei Episode I-III hat man mit dem Schiffs-Design imho ins Klo gegriffen (nicht von der Optik an sich, aber von der Logik her), weil die Schiffe mit einmal moderner wirkten als die X-Wings, aber Episode I-III deutlich vor der klassischen Serie spielen.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wäre aber schwachsinnig, wenn in Episode VII die Vorläufer vom X-Wing eine Rolle spielen sollten.
> 
> Bin da ja eh mal gespannt. Schon bei Episode I-III hat man mit dem Schiffs-Design imho ins Klo gegriffen (nicht von der Optik an sich, aber von der Logik her), weil die Schiffe mit einmal moderner wirkten als die X-Wings, aber Episode I-III deutlich vor der klassischen Serie spielen.



ja, weil man auch nie weiter denken und mal die Filme _vergleicht _ 
Wo kann man wohl ein Raumschiff besser herrichten und Pflegen: in einem Voll ausgerüsteten und mit gutem Budget ausgestattetem Hangar der Republik oder in einer Untergrundrebellenbasis in irgendwelchen Höhlen oder Tempeln wo man mit Glück das passende Ersatzteil sich zusammenmacgyvern kann und Poliermittel der letzte Gedanke ist? hmmmm schwierig ...
Außerdem sehen die nicht moderner aus, ist das wenn nur eine Meinung, die man auch teilweise unter Fragwürdig abstempeln in Anbetracht der Causa Prequel und man sich mal die Imperiale Flotte anschaut


----------



## Riesenhummel (22. Juli 2014)

Könnt ihr bitte mal mit eurem halbwisen des Expanded universe aufhören? Das EU ist tod und spielt in der neuen trilogy keine rolle. Ein z95 wird es deswegen nicht geben! Alles was zählt ist das was in den bisherigen Filmen vorkam und da gab es keinen z95 Headhunter sondern den xwing!


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte mal mit eurem halbwisen des Expanded universe aufhören? Das EU ist tod und spielt in der neuen trilogy keine rolle. Ein z95 wird es deswegen nicht geben! Alles was zählt ist das was in den bisherigen Filmen vorkam und da gab es keinen z95 Headhunter sondern den xwing!



Wenn man im Glashaus sitz sollte nicht mit Steinen umsich werfen und aufgrund seines Halbwissens anderen selbiges unterstellen, denn brilianterweise ist das EU nicht tot! 
Man behält sich vor Dinge aus dem EU in den Canon 2.0 reinzuwuppen

http://www.jedipedia.net/wiki/Kanon#Kanon_der_Story_Group

d.h., wenn das ein Headhunter wäre, wäre es ein Headhunter und kanonisch


----------



## Riesenhummel (22. Juli 2014)

Außerdem wurde es ofiziell bestätigt das es ein xwing ist: https://mobile.twitter.com/starwars/status/491196351422554112


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. Juli 2014)

Sind sich doch auch hier alle einig, dass es der X-Wing aus den McQuarrie Entwürfen ist.


----------



## Malifurion (22. Juli 2014)

Geil einfach nur geil. Der X-Wing zeigt leichte Abwandlung auf, könnte aber auch ein Nachfolgermodell sein. Gut, dass diesmal wenig CGI vorkommt, die Modelle hier sehen eh besser aus als beim CGI 3D Clash von den neuere Filmen.


----------



## TwilightSinger (22. Juli 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Sind sich doch auch hier alle einig, dass es der X-Wing aus den McQuarrie Entwürfen ist.



…absoluter Blödsinn, das ist ganz klar LEGO-Design.
Neu 2014: STAR WARS™ X-WING - LEGOLAND® Deutschland Resort
Wer von euch schläft eigentlich in Star Wars Bettwäsche?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juli 2014)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte mal mit eurem halbwisen des Expanded universe aufhören? Das EU ist tod und spielt in der neuen trilogy keine rolle. Ein z95 wird es deswegen nicht geben! Alles was zählt ist das was in den bisherigen Filmen vorkam und da gab es keinen z95 Headhunter sondern den xwing!



da der Z95 auch bei The Clone Wars vorkam, ist er immer noch Kanon  weil die Serie Kanon ist


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. Juli 2014)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> …absoluter Blödsinn, das ist ganz klar LEGO-Design.
> Neu 2014: STAR WARS™ X-WING - LEGOLAND® Deutschland Resort
> Wer von euch schläft eigentlich in Star Wars Bettwäsche?



Das Modell von 99 habe ich noch


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, weil man auch nie weiter denken und mal die Filme _vergleicht _
> Wo kann man wohl ein Raumschiff besser herrichten und Pflegen: in einem Voll ausgerüsteten und mit gutem Budget ausgestattetem Hangar der Republik oder in einer Untergrundrebellenbasis in irgendwelchen Höhlen oder Tempeln wo man mit Glück das passende Ersatzteil sich zusammenmacgyvern kann und Poliermittel der letzte Gedanke ist? hmmmm schwierig ...
> Außerdem sehen die nicht moderner aus, ist das wenn nur eine Meinung, die man auch teilweise unter Fragwürdig abstempeln in Anbetracht der Causa Prequel und man sich mal die Imperiale Flotte anschaut



Improvisieren hin oder her. Dann baut man aber keine komplett neuen Schiffe mit aufwendigem hydraulischem Flügeldesign sondern hätte mal simpel formuliert das alte Design in leicht modifiziert beibehalten, sicher dreckig und etwas verbeult. Die Variante von Dir ist also auch keine wirkliche Logik. Beispiel sind mal die alten "West"-Autos oder Vorkriegs-Autos die im Osten mangels Ersatzteilen/Werkstatt-Terminen mit Improvisation, Eigenteilen, Erfindungen, Motoren von Fremdfabrikaten und Erfindungsreichtum weiterbetrieben und am Leben erhalten worden sind. Da wurde aus einem Wanderer auch nicht einmal optisch ein Trabant P50 oder aus einem Käfer optisch ein Lada.

Das einzige Problem was hier bei der gesamten Filmgeschichte um Star Wars bestand ist, daß eben eine Episode I-III rund 20-25 Jahre nach der klassischen Triologie produziert wurde. Und da verändern sich die Vorstellungen von Schiffstypen/Schiffsdesign schon einmal. Und genau darin liegt das Problem/der Krux. Daher sind insbesondere Prequels die Jahre (eher Jahrzehnte) nach dem Original gedreht werden extrem schwierig. Auch was die Einordnung von Design etc. betrifft. Ich würde z.B. auch kein Prequel von Raumschiff Orion drehen wollen. Da kann man nur verlieren. Rein auch was Designentscheidungen betrifft.

Mit dem gleichen Theater hatte doch auch schon Star Trek zu kämpfen. Da wirkte die erste Enterprise NX-01 von Bekula subjektiv auch moderner als die erste NCC-1701 von Kirk. Kein Wunder bei damals 30-35 Jahren zeitlicher Differenz zur ersten Star Trek Serie.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2014)

ja, deswegen hat man auch den hier eingebaut:

http://www.jedipedia.net/w/images/5/55/BTL-B_Y-Flügel_Sternjäger.jpg

Außerdem wurde der X-Wing erst knapp 1 Jahr vor ANH von der Allianz erobert

Mal abgesehen davon bezweifel ich immer noch dass das die These aus was anderem als diesen Generellen Abwatschen der Prequeltrilogie herrührt, wo manche irgendwann den Faden verliehren und im Wahn noch mehr drauf hauen zu können einfach mal Dinge erfinden bzw. Meinungen als Fakt hinzustellen

siehe den ARC-170, der halt klare Designanleihen an WK2 FLugzeuge und Frühe Jets hat:
http://www.jedipedia.net/w/images/4/4f/ARC-170.jpg

Bzw. anleihen an die TIE-Fighter mit den beiden Raumschiffen aus dem Beginn von EP3


----------



## Riesenhummel (23. Juli 2014)

Hier sieht man wie sich die flügel des neuen xwing aufklapen werden:
http://www.starwars-union.de/bilder/news_2014/20140721-x-wing-fluegel.jpg


----------



## Sabcoll (23. Juli 2014)

Es ist ein Z95 Headhunter, undzwar:



> Das erste Modell des Z-95, bekannt unter der Bezeichnung Mark I, wurde schon viele Jahre vor den Klonkriegen entworfen und war ausschließlich für Atmosphäreneinsätze konzipiert. [...]  Das endgültige Modell war deutlich flacher und mit zwei Taim & Bak KX5-Laserkanonen an den Flügelspitzen sowie zwei Krupx MG5 Erschütterungsraketenwerfern an der Unterseite bewaffnet, angetrieben wurde es von vier 2a-Kernspaltungstriebwerken, die neben dem Cockpit ober- und unterhalb der Flügel angebracht waren.



Sprich es ist ein Z-95 in der noch nicht finalen Version.

Genauer gesagt ist es ein Z-95t, der mit einem Hyperantrieb ausgestattet ist !!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2014)

Sabcoll schrieb:


> Es ist ein Z95 Headhunter, undzwar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wurde ja schon bestätigt, dass das auf dem Bild ein X-Wing ist. Die Z-95 hat ihr Aussehen ja auch von älteren X-Wing Entwürfen geerbt. Letztendlich gab es ja ohnehin so viele Varianten der Z-95, dass deren Design irgendwann mehr oder weniger nahtlos in das X-Wing Design übergegangen ist. Außerdem fehlt dem Schiff aus dem Video der charakteristische Buckel hinter dem Cockpit (den alle Z-95 Varianten, die ich kenne, haben) weswegen ich auch sagen würde, dass es ein X-Wing ist.


----------



## solidus246 (23. Juli 2014)

Also die neuen Star Trek Filme fand ich Klasse. Einzig der harte Designumbruch lag mir lange schwer im Magen. Aber was man hier sieht, extrem Klasse. Das alte Design scheint nahtlos in das der alten Trilogie überzugehen. Eine absolute Erlösung  !


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon bestätigt, dass das auf dem Bild ein X-Wing ist. Die Z-95 hat ihr Aussehen ja auch von älteren X-Wing Entwürfen geerbt. Letztendlich gab es ja ohnehin so viele Varianten der Z-95, dass deren Design irgendwann mehr oder weniger nahtlos in das X-Wing Design übergegangen ist. Außerdem fehlt dem Schiff aus dem Video der charakteristische Buckel hinter dem Cockpit (den alle Z-95 Varianten, die ich kenne, haben) weswegen ich auch sagen würde, dass es ein X-Wing ist.



nja, man könnte höchstens sagen das man sich für das jetzige Design vom Z-95 hat inspirieren lassen


----------



## Sheggo (23. Juli 2014)

immer wenn ich jj abrams lese bekomme ich Magenschmerzen 
strunz dummes Action-Debakel enorm ab von Gut und Böse (in dem Fall ist damit die Realität gemeint).

wie die neuen Star Trek halt, in denen plötzlich jeder kugelsicher ist und scheinbar jahrzehnte lange Kampfausbildungen durchlaufen hat. was einfach nicht zu Kirk & Co passt...


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2014)

Sheggo schrieb:


> immer wenn ich jj abrams lese bekomme ich Magenschmerzen
> strunz dummes Action-Debakel enorm ab von Gut und Böse (in dem Fall ist damit die Realität gemeint).
> 
> wie die neuen Star Trek halt, in denen plötzlich jeder kugelsicher ist und scheinbar jahrzehnte lange Kampfausbildungen durchlaufen hat. was einfach nicht zu Kirk & Co passt...



ja, früher war alles besser
nicht:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z1eFdUSnaQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



immer dieses Schlechte mimimi, es würde natürlich besser aussehen wenn die Kämpfe immer noch so aussehen würden und nja, ich würde wie immer als Tipp geben mal wieder TOS zu schauen in anbetracht dessen dass die Kämpfe damals zum einem auch nicht so knapp waren und zum anderen scheiße aussahen.
Außerdem, warum nochmal sollte man nach TNG, VOY, DS9 und ENT einen Rückschritt machen?


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juli 2014)

Weiß gar nicht was Du hast, sieht doch spektakulär aus wie der Styroporstein am Gorn abprallt.
Heutzutage muss für sowas CGI herhalten...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was Du hast, sieht doch spektakulär aus wie der Styroporstein am Gorn abprallt.
> Heutzutage muss für sowas CGI herhalten...


Oder eben Videospiele. Im vielerorts zerrissenen Spiel zum letzten Film (welches ich gar nicht mal soooo schlecht fand) hat man es sogar geschafft, den Gorn endlich ein wirklich gefährliches Wesen zu verpassen. Wenn man sich dagegen die trägen Dinger aus TOS ansieht...


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2014)

wobei mir die Gorn aus STO besser gefallen, die da sind zu ... Jurrassic Park Raptor Klone
Außerdem, die sind doch beim Militär, wäre es nicht eher Unlogisch wenn die _keine _Kampfausbildung haben?
Ich sag ja nicht umsonst schlechtes Mimimi, weil naja, viele Gründe sind einfach nicht gut warum der schlecht sein soll


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder eben Videospiele. Im vielerorts zerrissenen Spiel zum letzten Film (welches ich gar nicht mal soooo schlecht fand) hat man es sogar geschafft, den Gorn endlich ein wirklich gefährliches Wesen zu verpassen. Wenn man sich dagegen die trägen Dinger aus TOS ansieht...



Da muss man aber schon eine tief rosarote Star Trek Fanbrille aufhaben um das Spiel einigermaßen unterhaltsam zu finden. 
Hab mir grad das Review von Angry Joe dazu angesehen, kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgY__iXpR0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hab es 2x durchgespielt. Nerdig genug? ^^


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Respekt. Du hast anscheinend Eier aus Kruppstahl und Nerven wie die Drahtseile der Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2014)

Pfff...Grünes Blut und einen kraftvollen Nackengriff. Alles Andere ist doch Kindergarten.


----------

